# How to get my cheap stove hotter?



## kent wang (Dec 22, 2003)

I live in cheap apartments and although I am lucky to have a gas stove, the burners are way too weak. I can't stir-fry anything and I can barely get a little bit of carmelization with onions. Is there anyway to somewhat-safely get it hotter? I've turned the valve on the gas pipe in the back to max.

Yeah, I know it's not very safe to play with fire...


----------



## beefcheeks (Apr 3, 2005)

Unfortunately, your stove is limited by it's BTU ratings so it will not get much hotter no matter how you adjust it. My suggesstion would be to use thinner but good quality pans, or even a wok if you are not already. Another idea if you really need the heat is to get a high output propane burner. These single burner units run about $60 at your local sporting goods store. Works great in a pinch.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There is no safe way to pump up the output of a stove. The stove is designed to shield other nearby items from the heat the stove is able to produce. Any tweaks to increase the heat increase the dangers much more. Of particular concern is the height of the cabinets above the stove. The documentation of a stove states the minimum safe cabinet/hood height above the stove. Higher heats require higher heights for safety.

Phil


----------



## metrakay (Apr 1, 2005)

Have you made sure your valves and nozzles are clean? They may have gunk on or in them. You might also check that your gas hose isn't kinked and that the gas valve at the wall is fully opened.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Try botox!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

You might use a very thick cast iron skillet, which you would leave on the burner for a long time before throwing in the food. Otherwise, you're pretty much out of luck!

doc


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

seconding mezzaluna. (not about the botox.) is your gas stove one of the old rounded-off types that look like they're from the 1940's? if so, you can take the whole thing down; (after, of course, turning OFF the gas service at the spigot) the tops come off, the doors, all the little pipes and things running under the cooktop, everything. i can just about guarantee you that the pipettes running from the pilot light to the burners are full of evil gunk. also check the 'bendy' pipe that runs into the back of the stove from the service. sometimes these get hairline cracks in them. again, turn off the service at the spigot before you do this. 
in fact, get ahold of your super. sometimes they will trade you a better stove out of an unused apt.


----------

